# Holyoke Police Department



## sgt5811 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any info on Holyoke PD, no not equipment, morale or if they have ch. 90. More along the lines of pay and if they pay for uniforms and such. Also how duty assignments work, such as if a new cop starts off inside or goes to the street right away. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have no idea about the HPD, but I DO know the city is the birthplace of vollyball!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

sgt5811 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any info on Holyoke PD, no not equipment, morale or if they have ch. 90. More along the lines of pay and if they pay for uniforms and such. Also how duty assignments work, such as if a new cop starts off inside or goes to the street right away. Any information would be appreciated.


City of Holyoke Police Department

Before you think about you're field training, clothing allowence, and duty assignments shouldn't you concentrate more on passing the agility test, interview boards, and psychological exam ?

But if you need the answers that bad contact Lt. Fournier or Sgt. Daniel McCavick. They run the Professional Standards Division.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)




----------



## kealiikoa1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I know a few people there and have been told they only hire full time from the reserve ranks, so you'd have to start as a reserve.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

kealiikoa1 said:


> I know a few people there and have been told they only hire full time from the reserve ranks, so you'd have to start as a reserve.


All of the Holyoke guys from my academy had previously been part time. It is ultimately a good department and you'll gain a ton of experience if you can get on there. The pay is decent, but i'm sure you would work for peanuts just to get a policing job in this economy. Can you ever put a decent price on sacrificing your safety for that of another? Dept. morale is like that of any other job, there are those that are happy and those that are not, but they all want to get each other home safely at night. Ultimately, the city is a waste land with gang issues and there are only about two good streets left with an Irish stronghold. Oh yeah, and you better understand spanglish if you want to save your can before they sucker punch you.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Just to clarify, most of your HPD "customers" will look like this:








I think he has a onesie on&#8230;like a gangster leotard.


----------



## kealiikoa1 (Sep 3, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> All of the Holyoke guys from my academy had previously been part time. It is ultimately a good department and you'll gain a ton of experience if you can get on there. The pay is decent, but i'm sure you would work for peanuts just to get a policing job in this economy. Can you ever put a decent price on sacrificing your safety for that of another? Dept. morale is like that of any other job, there are those that are happy and those that are not, but they all want to get each other home safely at night. Ultimately, the city is a waste land with gang issues and there are only about two good streets left with an Irish stronghold. Oh yeah, and you better understand spanglish if you want to save your can before they sucker punch you.


Oh come on, I used to live in Holyoke. It has a lot more than two good streets. You just have to stay north and east of the Rte 5/Rte 141 intersection .


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Just to clarify, most of your HPD "customers" will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI - That one was taken in my proud state....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Just to clarify, most of your HPD "customers" will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMFAO


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kealiikoa1 said:


> Oh come on, I used to live in Holyoke. It has a lot more than two good streets. You just have to stay north and east of the Rte 5/Rte 141 intersection .


You are right. It has four good streets.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If you ever get to Holyoke District Court, make sure you know which parking spot is for the judge BEFORE you testify


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

SinePari said:


> If you ever get to Holyoke District Court, make sure you know which parking spot is for the judge BEFORE you testify


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------

